# Project:Uber Silent pc 56k* warning



## sladesurfer (Jun 9, 2007)

*Im building a silent gaming rig* 

*Parts:*

*Antec Solo*





















*Thermaltake ToughPower 1200w*





















*Asus Commando*













*WD Raptor Hard Drive*









*Intel E6400*





*G.Skill Memory*





*7800 GT*









I will continue this tomorrow i have to work today


----------



## technicks (Jun 9, 2007)

I will keep looking. Looks very nice.
Congrats with the new hardware.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 9, 2007)

Niiiiice


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 9, 2007)

im getting quad cpu.... mainly next month q6600.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 9, 2007)

What's the memory speed?


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 9, 2007)

1200W 

I dont think that this Monster is really silent.

And why? 

Quad Cpu @4Ghz and HD2900xt Crossfire? 


greetz

tim


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 10, 2007)

nice stuff cant wait to see it finished what graphics you planning to get?


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## pbmaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, amazing as always. How quiet is it? My gaming rig is pretty beastly when it comes to sound lol


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Wow, amazing as always. How quiet is it? My gaming rig is pretty beastly when it comes to sound lol



I cant hear anything  BTW, Im still waiting for my cpu cooler that's why i have the Intel stock in it. The 7800 GT card is my back up card till i get my 2900 XT 1gb


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn, that is going to be one extreme gaming computer. What CPU fan are you getting? My Zalman is super quiet.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Damn, that is going to be one extreme gaming computer. What CPU fan are you getting? My Zalman is super quiet.



Im leaning towards Zalman 9700 or the Thermaltake V1


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I have the Zalman 9500 AM2, and as far as I can tell the only difference between the 9500 and the 9700 is that the 9700 supports Intel boards. If that's the case DO IT!! Mine is super quiet even on high and keeps my CPU cool even with an aggressive overclock.


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 11, 2007)

Jeez... if I could only hide cables as well as you can :\

Nice system as always


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 11, 2007)

Sladesurfer, that PSU will kill your dreams of an uber silent PC... 

Silent = NEO HE,
Same goes with the GPU cooler unless you are installing an acceleroX1 onto it.

Now to get it silent, your Raptor wont make any vibration, but remember that it....

WHINES!!!

Grab yourself a pair of ZM-F1s 92mm for the intake fans; they are silent on silent mode (duh). 


WHY DO I GET ALL THE CRAPPY HARDWARE 

noo... now time to sell my mobo...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Sladesurfer, that PSU will kill your dreams of an uber silent PC...
> 
> Silent = NEO HE,
> Same goes with the GPU cooler unless you are installing an acceleroX1 onto it.
> ...



My PSU is actually silent.It has a 140mm fan and the cooler from my card is 16 dba  as far as whining i dont hear it maybe because of the sound dampening material on the Antec case and its suspended in a rubber band so no noise vibration


----------



## lpfreak (Jun 11, 2007)

why do you have all that stuff... and then have a 7800gt?....
man your comp is so quiet i cant even hear it.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

lpfreak said:


> why do you have all that stuff... and then have a 7800gt?....
> man your comp is so quiet i cant even hear it.



It's my back up card  Im waiting for the 2900 XT 1gb  and my CPU cooler


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 11, 2007)

There is nothing WRONG with the 7800 GT, it's just old. I have a feeling DX10 isn't going to take off instantly, so those of us not fortunate enough to have a 8800 or 2900 aren't completely out of luck.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> There is nothing WRONG with the 7800 GT, it's just old. I have a feeling DX10 isn't going to take off instantly, so those of us not fortunate enough to have a 8800 or 2900 aren't completely out of luck.



I agree Im still waiting cause there's no DX10 games yet. I might end up getting a new card either christmast or next year. Im not in a rush


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 11, 2007)

slade,

nice rig, very sexy. a few comments...

*why did you mount to mobo before the cpu/cooler? isnt that goign to make it alot harder to get the cpu/cooler on?

*why are you usign the stock intel hsf? that right there is goign to ruin your silence...

anyway, wil give it a 10/10 when you post it i nthe case gallery...


as depeche mode once said... enjoy the silence.

chris


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with most posts here, this PC is not über silent, it's not even semi silent. Surely will be fast, but not silent. Also, buying a new CPU so close to the pricecuts seems a bit silly a well.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 11, 2007)

If you had of read the previous posts you would have known that he's waiting on the CPU cooler and just wants to use it in the mean time.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 11, 2007)

stock intel cooler, is silent guys...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok,here's what im thinking for my cpu cooler...Zalman 9700,Thermaltake V1 or water cooling with 120mm Rad. what do you guys think?


----------



## Grings (Jun 11, 2007)

its a long way from silent, mines staying at 1600 - 1800 rpm, and its a fair bit louder than the 2200rpm 80mm fan on my old a64's cooler, i need a new cooler asap


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 11, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> slade,
> 
> *why did you mount to mobo before the cpu/cooler? isnt that goign to make it alot harder to get the cpu/cooler on?



Because he knew that the stock cooler doesnt require a backplate/screws on the mobo to install. Its a toolless installation that doesnt require mobo removal.

I was about to ask why he did cable management before putting the cpu fan on, but then I noticed the stock cooler and it made sense lol.
Its going to suck redoing all of it when he gets his newer fan.

Its beautiful though 
The commando's sata ports make it alot easier to clean wire...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 11, 2007)

What ever makes ur system look neater inside; Water cooling. 

DAMN I WISH I HAD YOUR HARDWARE 



ex_reven said:


> Because he knew that the stock cooler doesnt require a backplate/screws on the mobo to install. Its a toolless installation that doesnt require mobo removal.
> 
> I was about to ask why he did cable management before putting the cpu fan on, but then I noticed the stock cooler and it made sense lol.
> Its going to suck redoing all of it when he gets his newer fan.
> ...



Not always, the SATA ports can be a major burden if you dont route ur cables like that. Looks like im going to have to bust out the dremel... I have a different motherboard and im getting the same case 

Except jesus christ... this stupid PSU fan is so god damn loud... (well.... to me that is...)


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice m8  cable management 10/10


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 13, 2007)

Overkill on the PSU for sure.  Should use that money and invest in better vid card or LCD.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 13, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Overkill on the PSU for sure.  Should use that money and invest in better vid card or LCD.



Not really overkill cause i got the 1200w psu 50% off from my work so might as well get it. Plus,my video card and quad CPU is in the mail


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 13, 2007)

Still overkill for sure. Well nice price but e.g. an Seasonic S12 600W Seasonic would have been really virtually silent. 

Results under load:


----------



## devguy (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't associate the hd 2900 with silence, so when you get rid of the 7800gt, expect some noise.  This is just from personal experience with machines at friends houses/stores.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 14, 2007)

U never know, he might water cool it...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 14, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> U never know, he might water cool it...



correct


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 14, 2007)

slade, get a chrome fan grille to top it off


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm copying your setup.  In a modified Antec 900 case though.  I may also opt for a p35 motherboard and the 1066 G-Skill memory.  Beautiful man!!!


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> I'm copying your setup.  In a modified Antec 900 case though.  I may also opt for a p35 motherboard and the 1066 G-Skill memory.  Beautiful man!!!



Thanks, I actually made a sketch on how to do wire management an Antec 900  I was going to buy it. I always do   wire management in my head first then do a photo shop on a case that im planning on buying then do the actual work. I can send it to you if you want. It came out really great.


----------



## Agility (Jun 14, 2007)

V1!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> Thanks, I actually made a sketch on how to do wire management an Antec 900  I was going to buy it. I always do   wire management in my head first then do a photo shop on a case that im planning on buying then do the actual work. I can send it to you if you want. It came out really great.


Can you do one for a Stacker 830? lol.

These things are surprisingly hard to wire cleanly.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 14, 2007)

I know I'm offtopic but...

*Elfen Lied RoX*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 14, 2007)

me ist getting a new SOLO soon , lets compete sladesurfer  (get urself two tricools whilst ur at it..., 92mm ones i mean)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> I know I'm offtopic but...
> 
> *Elfen Lied RoX*


lol Thanx!


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 15, 2007)

sry if someone asked you already, but i didn't see it.

How long did you spend on cable management?

btw, it looks REALLY nice!


----------



## lpfreak (Jun 16, 2007)

the zalman looks nice, if you have a window..theyre both masssive...freezer 7?


----------



## s1rrah (Jun 16, 2007)

Can you post some temp comparisons versus stock cooling on your 7800GT?

7800GT or not ... there's a surprising lack of reviews for the Thermaltake ND1 cooler and I'd like to see the difference over stock, myself.

A friend of mine recently tried that same cooler with his 7950GT and saw a huge DECREASE in temps ...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 16, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> Can you post some temp comparisons versus stock cooling on your 7800GT?
> 
> 7800GT or not ... there's a surprising lack of reviews for the Thermaltake ND1 cooler and I'd like to see the difference over stock, myself.
> 
> A friend of mine recently tried that same cooler with his 7950GT and saw a huge DECREASE in temps ...



Here's a review  http://www.legitreviews.com/article/510/1/


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/510/thermaltake_nd1_installed.jpg sladesurfer get an XFX...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 19, 2007)

BTW, Im using IDE DVD-RW Drive





I will also add two more Hard drives and a Fan controller and 2 x 92mm Fan in front of the case for intake and a new Heatsink. all of them are in the mail. I will post an updated pics when it gets here. here's the finished product for now


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow... nice 

How is the build quality of the Antec case?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the desktop


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 19, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Wow... nice
> 
> How is the build quality of the Antec case?



I really love the case, Its my favorite case of all time   Very sturdy but heavy cause its steel.


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 19, 2007)

Hm sounds good. I was considering the Sonata III but I wasn't sure if it would keep my parts nice and cool as my Sonata II made my other setup overheat (but then again, it was a Prescott setup so I shouldn't have expected any less). Hope you enjoy your new build


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 19, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Hm sounds good. I was considering the Sonata III but I wasn't sure if it would keep my parts nice and cool as my Sonata II made my other setup overheat (but then again, it was a Prescott setup so I shouldn't have expected any less). Hope you enjoy your new build



I forgot,its also small. the 8800 GTX will not fit unless you modify the case. here's a pic

It won't fit without modification 

Edit: not my case but a member from another forum


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Horrified at the modification's grossness*


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *Horrified at the modification's grossness*


Nothin a little lovin with a dremel can't fix. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 19, 2007)

I want an antec SOLO .... its so quiet and im getting new gear as well... but no case yet...


----------



## sladesurfer (Jun 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> *Horrified at the modification's grossness*



I know what you mean  I love the case so much i didnt do any modification on it. Dont wanna mess with the black glossy paint job Normally, i would use my dremmel everytime i get a new case but this one is off limits


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

lol sladesurfer what do u think about mine? (DAMN NON MODULAR PSU )









Its not silent  the PSU fan is so loud >_<


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

i have to say that board looks terrible for cable management. the 24 pin and sata's are very odly placed


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

last time It was the case and now... the ..... motherboard? *Eyes twitching*


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> last time It was the case and now... the ..... motherboard? *Eyes twitching*


 I think he's showing sympathy for the pain it must be, to get good cable management, with a power arrangement like that.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

I know that  But u guys just pressure me to buy new stuff 

EDIT: where's sladesurfer...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I know that  But u guys just pressure me to buy new stuff


Haha. Alcapone's 3DMark06 thread does that to me. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yeah slade, how did u get ur camera flash not to whiten everything out?


----------



## niko084 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh you guys never doubt how a case can affect how silent a machine is...

My 3 120mm fans and a pci slot cooler inside my other system-
Intel 915 @ 2.8
Antec Sonatta2
Antec Smart Power 2 450watt
2 15k scsi 320 drives

After I added the sound dampening to this machine and now its being used as a server its a dead whisper... That case he is using is much quieter than this old case, and he has much less fanage, let alone missing 15k drives... I don't know how many of you have heard those in most cases, they are like industrial warehouse loud. Mine aren't even mounted in suspension, and that really helps.

******************
Looks good, I actually contemplated buying that case when I got my Lian-Li.
*Which by the way is also pretty darn quiet even with my 2 1950's *zalmans*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 17, 2007)

I know about that, I temporarily used a mousemat in my old case and it negated my PSU noise


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 30, 2007)

New cpu E6420 @ 3.8 and new cooler Thermaltake V1


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 31, 2007)

This chip is sooo sweet


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2007)

nice work man, I think you should go with the 9700.

 Edit: ah that v1 looks pretty.

 you put my computer to shame lol. Ive been to lazy having to work now and all.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy....

*Literally dies*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/showthread.php/antec_solo_modding_ideas-7260/index2.html

Sladesurfer spotted on another forum. I too would want a window for my antec SOLO... a perfect square one~!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think that is going to be one sweet system when  your finished.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful case,how big is the rear fan? And hey.. ASUS


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 16, 2008)

Exeptional cable management!


----------

